# Galveston surf tomorrow 6/14/2012



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Looks to be a break in the surf conditions tomorrow morning. Anyone else thinking of making a wade trip tomorrow?


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

i might try it out i dont have to be at work till 1030


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## Stros121 (Jun 15, 2011)

good Luck, post a report. I will be heading that way after work.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I was thinking of sneaking out early from work and hit surfside...since you going in the morning, let me know how it goes and if it's worth it for me.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Will do guys. Hopefully it will be a good report


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Just got up to check the report and it's showing to be a foot higher than it showed yesterday. im stayin in


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're out there, wish you luck!


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

C'mon Matt, you'd rather sleep...well I brought my gear so I'll at least throw a line in the water.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

*Gave it a shot*

Well, I decided to give it a shot yesterday anyway...was a bit sporty, but not to bad...seaweed wasn't as bad either...water was dirty, but not to chocolaty... managed these 3 keepers - 21", 20.5", and 17". On the water around 6 and left around 8...missed quite a few hookups and lost one right at the net.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

Very nice! I'll be out of town this weekend. But if Monday holds, I'll be hitting up the east end


----------

